# FS: Azolla, Lilaeopsis, Hygroryza aristata $10



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some miscellaneous plants for sale.

Bolbitis heudelotii (shown with 11" scissors for scale) $15 *SOLD*
Azolla, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Hygroryza aristata $15 *REDUCED to $10*

*Bolbitis heudelotii* *SOLD*




























*Azolla and Hygroryza aristata*










*Lilaeopsis brasiliensis*










For P/U Only
PM me if interested
BYOB (Bring Your Own Bag/Bucket)

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*Bolbitis is sold*


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Azolla, Hygroryza aristata, and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis now only $10


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold...................


----------

